# Bahrain International Airshow



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 23, 2010)

Out of about 600 pictures got only one decent shot.






*C&C are welcomed and appreciated*.


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 23, 2010)

But what a wonderful shot it is!  Aww I bet your neck was killing you after a day of shooting jets!


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome shot, love the colors.


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 23, 2010)

very nice shot!


----------



## Xavi (Jan 23, 2010)

Stunning! The sky is perfect for this shot.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 25, 2010)

mom2eight said:


> But what a wonderful shot it is!  Aww I bet your neck was killing you after a day of shooting jets!


Plus it was dusty weather and I was all covered with dust, and it got in my eyes, nevertheless it was a really cool show!
Thanks for the comment mom2eight .



Dominantly said:


> Awesome shot, love the colors.


Thanks Dominantly, appreciate it .



altitude604 said:


> very nice shot!


Thanks altitude .



Xavi said:


> Stunning! The sky is perfect for this shot.


Thanks Xavi, about the sky, it wasn't really like this, it was almost brown because of the dust (Thank god for Lightroom), and the clouds aren't clouds they're smoke caused by the jets that came before these !.


----------



## AG74683 (Jan 25, 2010)

Totally worth it! Awesome photo!!


----------



## Provo (Jan 25, 2010)

all those images taken and the one you did manage is the one that made it all worth the time and trial's this image is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Goontz (Jan 25, 2010)

1 out of 600 is better than 0 out of 600! Cool shot!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 25, 2010)

AG74683 said:


> Totally worth it! Awesome photo!!


Thanks AG 


Provo said:


> all those images taken and the one you did manage is the one that made it all worth the time and trial's this image is awesome :thumbup:


Thank you Provo, you made my day :mrgreen:



Goontz said:


> 1 out of 600 is better than 0 out of 600! Cool shot!


Thanks Goontz, appreciate it .


----------

